# Wet/dry filter on new 200 gallon..HELP!!!



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

k here's the situation... I just bought a 200 gallon tank and it has the 2 overflows in the back connected through the tank and under the stand to a wet/dry filter... The pvc was cut in order to move the tank, and I dont know how to hook the filter back up!! So here are my questions.. 
I think the way it works is the water flows over the "overflow", and falls into a pvc pipe that leads down below to the inlet of the filter. The water falls through the filter and goes into the chamber where my "Rio 2500" pump is... The pump then sends the water up and out of the filter, back through the overflow and out a nozzle into the tank again... correct? Well just a few questions...
1) should the PVC in the overflow be at the bottom of the overflow? 
2) When its running, should the overflow be near full, or should the water just barely flow down the sides of the overflow to give the filter enough water to filter...?
3) are 2 overflows neccessary?
4) There are valves on the pvc that takes water to the filter.. what are these for? is there any reason to use them?
5) How well will this filter do compared to hang on the back filters? what is the advantage? 
6) Do the bio-balls need to be replaced? They havent been used in prob 4 months.. should i rinse them or replace them?
7) What is a "sump" tank used for? is it necessary? I'm clueless as to how a wet/dry works and i figured this was a good place to start. 
8) Can someone link me to a site with a good diagram of a proper wet/dry filter ? 
Thanks so much for answering these...it'll really help me out to get these answered.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

OH and one more question.. What type of adhesive can i use to connect the pvc together? I dont want to use something that will kill my fish. THANKS!


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

C'mon guys help me out here...lots of views no responses


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Hope this helps.

1. In the bottom of your overflows you should have 2 holes. Each hole should have a black bulkhead that lets you connect your PVC pipe or tubing if you go with tubing.

2. It all depends on the flow of your return pump compared to your overflows. Most overflows will be able to handle 1000 GPH each. Your pump is only about 1300 GPH at a 4' head so you should not have not much water in your overflows.

3. Two overflows are nice as you also have two returns and can make the flow in your tank much better.

4. Are you sure the valves are not on the piping taking the water back into the tank? If they are, those are ball valves and are used to control the flow of water back into your tank. With the pump you have I would leave the valves wide open.

5. Wet/drys are the best filters you can get.

6. They do not need to be replaced, but you will have to cycle the tank since they will have no bacteria.

7. A sump is where the water is stored in your wet/dry before it is returned to your tank by your pump. Sumps are great as you can also place your heater in them and UV filters if you use one in the future. They also increase the water volume in your tank.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome, thankyou for the reply.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

here are some pictures of a basic wet dry system


























the pump closest to you is for the UV sterilizer. This pump only takes water from the sump throught the UV and right back into the sump. the pump behind it takes water from the sump and puts it into the aquarium. this displaces water in the aquarium cause water to go into the overflow back to the sump. this sump has bio balls. 15 gallons of them. it is recommended you have one gallon of bio balls per 30 gallons of freshwater in the system. this sump is missing mechanical filteration. it has been modified to hold a large piece of foam in front of the inlets for the pumps. it also holds heaters right under the bio balls. the water level in the sump is to the bottom of the bio balls. I will post an operational picture tomorrow.

hope this helps a bit.

things to think about
-if there is a power out with water flow backwards thru the pump from the aquarium to the sump. I have a flapper type check valve and a ball valve to prevent this. (check valve is between the ball valve and the pump.

-will my overflow drain as much water as my pump can move.

-is my pump inlet deep enough to prevent air from being sucked it.

PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

great replies guys, thanks a lot. I'm starting to catch on to this wetdry stuff now.


----------

